# kde4-icons-gartoon-svg Icons



## dave-570 (Oct 13, 2016)

I have installed, using portmaster, kde4-icons-gartoon-svg icons. However, Mate control panel will not see them. I checked they are installed in /usr/local/share/icons and I have copied them to ~/.icons and /home/mydir/.icons with no success. Can anyone help ??? Thanks in advance. BTW, any installed via the pkg manager do work.


----------

